# help me to buy a digital camera



## karthi26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, people help me to buy a digital camera around 25K


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2012)

Karthi, There are more than one type of cameras are available in this price range, from compact to DSLR. You gotta feed us more information to help us help you suggest...

Just try and fill the questionnaire from my signature...


----------



## karthi26 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had Nikon L110 basic one. i am not happy with the images basically its blur most of the shots and also i like to take close shots and natural pic. i like it if it will caputure moving objects like my pets and birds.if some one could help me out with the details and the type of camera suitable for those i mentioned above. please help me!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2013)

you need faster focusing and shutter speed to track moving objects ...
you can have
1. Long zoom cams (Canon sx50,Panasonic FZ series, Sony HX200v )
2. Advance P&S (Panasonic LX5,Canon G12 )
3. Micro 4/3 which can change lens (Nikon j1,Olympus EPM1)
4. DSLR (D3100,Canon 1100D )

Actually these 4 catagory have lots of choices within


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2013)

karthi26 said:


> some one could help me out with the details and the type of camera suitable for those i mentioned above. please help me!



Follow this link and fill in the questionnaire...


----------



## karthi26 (Jan 2, 2013)

What's your budget? 25k to 30K

Camera type/Body style?
i had nikon L110 if it looks like that i am fine.

Interchangeable/Fixed lens camera|DSLR or Mirror-less|Compact or Bridge or Rangefinder style
fixed one to my knowledge. but if it is interchangable it fine for me

How much zoom do you want/expect? 15x

Do you care for manual exposure controls? dont have much idea.. have to learn from the camera

What will you be shooting with this camera? pets, birds, nature and party and outing.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? indoors just party


Video? needed

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind? no idea at this range 25k to 30 k

Any brand preference? Like/dislike cannon and nikon (heard those are best)

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store
local store

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Wifi, External flash, mic jack, HDMI, Remote, GPS, Articulated screen, Weatherproof, Extra frills like Panorama, HDR etc, battery type...
basic necessity(no wifi, no remote,no gps)

Anything else you would like to tell us?suggest me if it is good.


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2013)

*Interchangeable Lens Camera*
You may get DSLR but it's too tight.
1100D with kit lens + Tamron 70-300 (Non VC) or
D3100 with kit lens + Nikkor 70-300 (Non VR)
I am not so sure about this combo is good. Sujoy or someone who is using DSLR can comment about this...

*Bridge Cameras*
SX50 and FZ200, both are good cameras. But personally I think the price is too much...

FZ60 and HS30EXR should be enough for your requirement.
HS30EXR is my personal favourite comes with lot of controls but video is not that good and you need to put little effort to get good images.
FZ60, similar to FZ200 but with less features.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2013)

I would recommend SX50 for 26k


----------



## shawn301287 (Jan 3, 2013)

try sony HX200V. you'l get little of everything


----------



## mastervk (Jan 3, 2013)

nac said:


> *Interchangeable Lens Camera*
> You may get DSLR but it's too tight.
> 1100D with kit lens + Tamron 70-300 (Non VC) or
> D3100 with kit lens + Nikkor 70-300 (Non VR)
> ...


for 25K-30 K i will suggest DSLR (either canon 550 + 18-55mm IS or D3100 with kit lens ). But you will not get any zoom (required for birding etc)..for family events,landscape etc this should be good...latter you can add 50mm (6k) ....

about the combo :

*1100D with kit lens + Tamron 70-300 (Non VC)* : i have seen many people using canon 1100d and taking excellent photo but i think better to buy at least 550D. Tamron 70-300 is not a good option.for cheap zoom lens canon 50-250 IS is best (around 15K) .In general i am not satisfied with quality of pics using cheap zooms and these are too short for birding...

*D3100 with kit lens + Nikkor 70-300 (Non VR)* : is this combination under 30K..if it is then this might be a good option.. personally i prefer IS/VR as i dont shoot using tripod. 70-300 VR is very good lens not sure how this non VR version performs.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2013)

Nikkor 70-300 non VR is a crappy lens...dont even think of it

if its urgent then get Nikon D3100 with 18-105mm it will just be sufficient for you for now...later add more money and get a nice zoom lens

or find the Olympus EPM1+kit+zoom lens for around 32-33k it was a good option

if 18-55 is enough then u can get D5100+kit...someone told me its selling for 29.5k

Also a good choice is Panasonic FZ200 ....it have nice low light performance


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2013)

I spotted Nikon J1 + 2 lens combo on ebay a couple of days ago for 30k

*www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181012826142


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2013)

Nikon j1 is also good....its the highest selling cam of 2013 in Japan


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

So both the telephoto zoom are not good uh...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2013)

Tamron 70-300 non VC is sharp....It works great if u apply some techniques while using it...like never let shutter speed go down below 1/(2xfocal length) or dont use it in evening, use it at f7.1-f11 etc....coz its slow in focus and it dont have VR/IS

My friend gets great pics in day time with this lens


----------



## mastervk (Jan 4, 2013)

for budget zoom canon 50 250 IS is best ...


----------



## clickclick (Jan 4, 2013)

If superzoom then SX50 or fz200, do not buy sony hx200

DSLR mein toh 1100d or d3100


----------



## karthi26 (Jan 4, 2013)

oops really confused now!  i can extend my budget to 35 at present. with this i can buy a camera and later point i can extend it buy add 50mm or other. sorry for confusing you people.Really investing to buy a better which can be extended later.


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

35% from 30k???

That's good enough for an entry level dslr with kit lens + 50mm prime.

I don't see 550D with 18-55 kit lens in any online stores (those who are listed, selling at higher price).
So 600D (33K) or D5100 (29.5K), take your pick. Go to a near by store and try them both. You can then decide...


----------

